# Bouncers “ additive”



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi guys..

I was watching a YouTube video on Waxstock 18, sadly I couldn’t go. A guy from Bouncers was giving a rundown on their products and mentioned a new one . It seems to be an additive that can be added to whatever to make that product hydrophobic. Can’t seem to find it anywhere. Any clues guys?:thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Think it's a new concentrate Si02 which you can add to your existing liquids like a shampoo or your favourite detailer. Looks an interesting product which I'm looking forward to trying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

It is as said a si02 liquid that can be added to anything from shampoo to quick detailer it's called hi02 I was lucky enough to pick a kit up at waxstock but have yet to actually use it

I bought it mainly for the winter months when/If I'm in a rush and the weather isn't with me to just add it to my shampoo or qd to give that extra bit of protection 

It can also be used as a standalone product with 2 different application methods a very small amount is needed also and it's a very comprehensive kit not seen on the market atm 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I was wondering when Si02 would make it into a car shampoo. Looking forward to seeing and trying this :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

TonyHill said:


> I was wondering when Si02 would make it into a car shampoo. Looking forward to seeing and trying this :thumb:


Already available. Take a look at Carpro hydr02 foam and wash, gyeon bathe +, nanolex reactivating wash. I'm sure there are others but not sure if they would be Si02 based.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Jonnybbad said:


> It is as said a si02 liquid that can be added to anything from shampoo to quick detailer it's called hi02 I was lucky enough to pick a kit up at waxstock but have yet to actually use it
> 
> I bought it mainly for the winter months when/If I'm in a rush and the weather isn't with me to just add it to my shampoo or qd to give that extra bit of protection
> 
> ...


How much was it mate? If you get a chance could you let us know your findings when you get around to using it. Thanks


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

The Bouncers product sounds interesting. Is there a link to it somewhere?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> The Bouncers product sounds interesting. Is there a link to it somewhere?


Only this so far: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5483161&postcount=1


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Irrc it was £15/20 for the kit at waxstock which comes with the product a mi rofibre cloth and 100ml of product and a 100ml empty bottle and spray head and a syringe and a plastic glove so quite a lot for the price

I've used similar products from kkd and ez car care previously as stand alone si02 products but this interested me as it can be added to any water based product to basically super charge the protection element
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Reading the back of the package, what’s the difference between using the new product to something like bead juice? 

Is it simply that you could add the new product to an earlier process in the clean?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

TheNissanMan said:


> Reading the back of the package, what's the difference between using the new product to something like bead juice?
> 
> Is it simply that you could add the new product to an earlier process in the clean?


Think it's that it can be added to any water based product

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I had a long chat with Jay about this before making my waxstock intro video and he was explaining that it synthesises an si02 layer as si02 itself isn't disolveable in water. Since this is it can be added to any water based product to boost it.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm bringing this thread back from the dead somewhat, but I've tried to contact Bouncer's about HSiO2 and I'm getting nothing back (plus their Manufacturers forum here has been locked to new posts).

Is this a product that they're still actively making and supporting, I ask as there's very little publicity for it and it seems like only a small handful of people have actually used it (with no reviews for it yet).

Payday is near and I'm split between splashing the cash on this or CarPro Reload, however the lack of info on HSiO2 mean it will probably be Reload (which is also water miscible).


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I’ve got some hsi02 and I’m not entirely sure if it contains any ceramic content. The description seems to be a bit of a play on words. I think it’s just a polymer concentrate. 
I’ve been mixing 5-10ml with 500ml of beadmaker and it has definitely turbocharged it. The beading is impressive with no negative issues affecting what is great about beadmaker.
I’m not sure I would buy it again. Some more info would about what is in the product would be helpful. 
Are you intending to use it on a ceramic coating ? If so I would probably go with reload.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Fatboy40 said:


> I'm bringing this thread back from the dead somewhat, but I've tried to contact Bouncer's about HSiO2 and I'm getting nothing back (plus their Manufacturers forum here has been locked to new posts).
> 
> Is this a product that they're still actively making and supporting, I ask as there's very little publicity for it and it seems like only a small handful of people have actually used it (with no reviews for it yet).
> 
> Payday is near and I'm split between splashing the cash on this or CarPro Reload, however the lack of info on HSiO2 mean it will probably be Reload (which is also water miscible).


Whilst I cannot attest to HSiO2, I can say that both companies make good products... The question is: who do you want to support?

The company who's owner refuses to support you in return, or the company with local reps who will typically support you to the hilt?

It's a good question...

- Steampunk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Did something happen with Bouncers? They were a forum favorite not long ago.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Sheep said:


> Did something happen with Bouncers? They were a forum favorite not long ago.


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=413543

His profile still shows he is active, but Jay has completely stopped communicating with people, or providing support for his brand... Not sure what's going on there, but it's unfortunate.

- Steampunk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I’d personally leave it upto the chemists to mix all the products up. It no doubt costs more but that means I get to buy more.

Saying that Done & Dusted Si edition is phenomenal. One of the best products I have ever used.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Steampunk said:


> The question is: who do you want to support?
> 
> The company who's owner refuses to support you in return, or the company with local reps who will typically support you to the hilt?


My money went to CarPro in the end.

Looking forward to a long weekend playing with Reload on my test bonnet :thumb: (using it neat, mixing with other QD's, over a ceramic, blah blah blah)


----------

